# Dr. Wistars Balsam of Wild Cherry question



## antlerman23 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got this little gem on ebay for $6.54 (shipped) thinking it was going to be a turn of the century bottle. I got it and saw that it has an applied top and a key mold base, putting a date on it around the 1860s, early 1870s according to the sha historic bottles site. but i found a thread on this site that mentioned that the IB on the back of this bottle put it in the 1850s. is that even possible for a not pontiled bottle? there is a big article out there from fohbc (i think[&:]) about the wistar family, which was a fun read, but only a short mention of this bottle was made in the whole article. i was just wondering if anyone can second the idea that this guy is from the 1850s. and if i made a spectacular buy, please let me know also []


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 2, 2013)

the back:


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 2, 2013)

the base:


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 2, 2013)

applied lip:


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 2, 2013)

i found one of those but its iron pontiled..the lip is different than yours i think yours is later but good buy imho!!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 2, 2013)

i bet that iron pontil one is killer cool!


----------



## Asterx (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice looking. Here's one with an applied lip and hinge base that sold recently...


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 3, 2013)

antlerman,it was cool till i tried to tumble it and it had a potstone...crackety crack..i was bummed..but it didnt fall apart so i still have it...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2013)

The Wistar medicine had a very muddy history. Many people owned it (or said they did).
 My guess is this was an early mold that was used probably in the 1860s.
 There are many bottles from the 1850s which are not pontil marked though.


----------

